

Steam for Mac released today, Linux user base soon to explode - ALXfoo
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/apple/7715209/Steam-for-Mac-goes-live.html

======
bradfordw
Lots of places reporting this...there is still no download link.

~~~
oomkiller
Well, I have the closed beta installed steam (i wasn't accepted) and it did
give an error message about Steam being in closed beta, and it would lock
everything up. Now, it opens up fine, there are just no games I can add or
play.

